# Bluttropfen HILFE !



## milanfan (28. Februar 2004)

hallo @ all

ich wollt nur fragen ob wer ein gutes Tutorial hat , wie man Blutrofen macht 

bitte , dringend Hilfe 

danke im voraus


----------



## da_Dj (28. Februar 2004)

... Da brauchst ja nichtmal die suche benutzen, weil der Thread hier noch auf der Seite gelistet ist ... wurde in letzter Zeit genug drüber geschrieben, einfach mal Suchfunktion benutzen ...


----------



## Senfdose (28. Februar 2004)

*Suche Tutorial*

immer wieder die Suche! anbei ein kleines kleines Tutorial zum benutzen der  SUCHE! also vor dem Posten Bitte  die Suche benutzen!


----------



## Senfdose (28. Februar 2004)

oder da!


----------



## sCrum (12. April 2004)

!


----------



## Doc Baumann (12. April 2004)

*Blut*

Kannst auch mal in der aktuellen Ausgabe von DOCMA nachschauen, da hatte ich einen Workshop zu dem Thema (allgemeiner: herablaufende Flüssigkeiten) gemacht


----------



## McAce (12. April 2004)

http://www.thewebmachine.com/ ist eine Englishe Seite dort findest du 
ein Tut zu Bloodsplat oder Bluttropfen.


----------



## pReya (15. April 2004)

Such dir nen Tutorial für Wassertropfen, Färb die mit STRG+U ein und geh mit dem Wischfinger drüber.... Ich hab da mal nen Wallpaper mit gemacht aber den hab ich net mehr...


----------



## pipesox (19. April 2004)

hat jemand ne ahnung wie ich solche bluttropfen hinbekomm? also auf die schrift drauf?
http://www.clantemplates.com/templates/junglefever/images/interface_01.jpg


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. April 2004)

Das sind ganz einfache Rot gefärbte Grunge-Brushes. Oder du guckst mal in diesem Thread. Da ging es auch um Blut Brushes:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials153942.html


----------



## NetPerformance (19. April 2004)

@ Senfdose  :  sauber


----------

